# Your phones, oldest to current



## Deleted member 106754 (May 22, 2019)

So for a long time now I've been thinking on and off about what kind of phone I should look into getting next, and if anyone would ask me the current phone market is honestly boring as hell and there's nothing special looking for one today as they're all the mostly the same(With a few exceptions).

That made me think back on some of my old phones I used to have, what made them so great, or what made them less great. I thought it would be fun to share and list* your phones, *oldest to newest and see what we all have been rockin' over the years. 

Took some digging to find them all for me as I didn't remember the full name, but here's my list c:!

Ericsson T28s


Spoiler












Alcatel QT 311


Spoiler











Motorola V980


Spoiler











Samsung E370 
(Loved this phone, and it actually survived going through laundry! Though keypad only worked for a day after, then other buttons died)


Spoiler











Nokia 6288


Spoiler











Nokia 6220 Classic


Spoiler











Sony Xperia mini pro


Spoiler











Huawei P8 Lite


Spoiler










Also nostalgia struck me hard finding uploaded videos of various tunes, alarms and startup sounds for various phones. That's one great thing looking through all this stuff again. Guess I did this more as a reminder to myself, but I'd warmly recommend using a thread like this for a blast to the past.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 22, 2019)

I got an old dumb phone from my grandpa when I was in high school(it could do nothing but call. Was older even than a flip phone) First phone I got for myself was an iPhone 5s, and a few months ago, I upgraded to the iPhone 8 and gave my wiped iPhone 5 to my little cousin. I don't upgrade often.


----------



## Guifrog (May 22, 2019)

I've had two phones:

1) A brick Nokia bought in 2006, still functional, similar to this but gray:



Spoiler: Phone 1











2) A Samsumg Galaxy J7 Prime, acquired in 2017 and my current partner for portable internet, photos, messaging and job stuff:



Spoiler: Phone 2


----------



## Yav (May 22, 2019)

Verizon Jukebox Phone (2009 - 2011)


Spoiler: Age 7











HTC Phone (Not sure which model, but it had a keyboard so..) (2011 - 2014)


Spoiler: Age 9











iPhone 5C (2014 - 2015)


Spoiler: Age 12











Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ (2015 - 2018)


Spoiler: Age 13











Samsung Galaxy S9+ (Current)


Spoiler: Age 16


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 22, 2019)

First two were a Nokia and Motorola flip phone but I have no idea what models they were.
The next two were different Blackberrys, again no idea the models.
Then I moved an iPhone 4, an iPhone 5, and I currently have an iPhone 6.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2019)

First smartphone. 




First Android phone.




Current most used phones.


----------



## roachparade (Jun 11, 2019)

i had a solid non-smart phone first, which i cannot for the life of me remember the make. after that, i got my first smartphone, the htc wildfire. they were such neat little phones... then i moved onto samsung, and ended up going from the S3 mini, which eventually broke, onto the S4 mini, eventually upgrading to the S5 mini which broke and finally, I currently have a decently new S7.

i mostly just stuck with samsung out of familiarity, but i'm probably going to move onto a different company if my s7 gives out. i don't really have much of an interest in newer samsung phones or their prices. i had my eye on huawei but with the recent issues, i guess i'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2019)

Well, I guess this would be my first phone (and me at the time), in a pic, taken in my room, first year of college: Got it an an antique mall, and loved it. Very heavy, and the headset had a great feel to it:






...then, after college, I moved to Baltimore, and soon after, got a cordless phone, when this one got staticky sounding. It had an answering machine, with a smol cassette.

After that, I had a job in the wine business, so the place I worked for paid for a cell phone, and I had a few kinda chunky Nokias, with little antennas:

They looked like this:










After that, I had some or other flip phone for many, many years, and have only had a smart phone for about 2 and a half years; it is some kinda cheap Samsung, and other than wishing it had a bigger screen, does the stuff I'd expect. I mean, it's a phone; I'm not expecting it to give me an orgasm, and wash the dishes, or anything. 

I wanna get a pulse-generator, so I can hook up my old rotary phone to a land-line again, just for fun; also, I wanna smart phone with a bigger screen, but can't see paying more than $200, tops.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 11, 2019)

first cell was a Nokia 2215 (shorty). circa 2006-2009




The most indestructible phone ever constructed. Capable of running several days without recharging. A device of a more civilized age.

Second was some form of flip phone.  2009-2011
third was a pcd venture (garbage) 
fourth was an LG optimus prime. ? 
LG Volt
LG Stylo 2
LG K30


----------



## Keefur (Jun 11, 2019)

My first phone?


----------



## Deathless (Jun 11, 2019)

I've had a fair share amount of phones so far:

Motorola Milestone 3


Spoiler











TracFone LG Flip-phone


Spoiler











Samsung Galaxy S4


Spoiler











Samsung Galaxy S6


Spoiler











LG G5


Spoiler











Samsung Galaxy S8+ (my current one)


Spoiler


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hmm Well My Phone History is pretty straight Forward. My First Phone was a iPhone 5s my freshmen year in highschool. Then my second phone was a iPhone SE And my Current Phone : Which I Adore rn : Is the iPhone XR


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 26, 2019)

Nokia 3310
Nokia 3510i
Sony Ericsson V600
Samsung SGH-F480i
LG Optimus Speed
Motorla Moto G Gen1
Sony Xperia Z1
Sony Xperia XZ
Samsung Galaxy S7 (Still in use as second device)
Samsung Galaxy Note 8 (Current main phone)

Between the Nokia 3510i and the Sony Ericsson V600 I used the Motorola E1000 for a short time. A pretty chunky phone with decent specs for the time.
We (I was like 14 or so at the time XD) had to return it three times though... For the menu navigation it had a joystick that didn't work well at all and mine broke after a few days. The replacement unit had dust inside the camera and the second replacement had a faulty joystick out of the box...
So we returned it and I got the V600 instead which felt like a downgrade but my dad didn't want to spend much on a phone :c

Oh also, I guess from that list you can tell at which point I got a decent job! XD


----------



## idie970 (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow, this definitely brings back some memories! 

1. LG EnV3
2. Droid Razr Maxx
3. Samsung Galaxy S5
4. LG G4
5. Google Pixel

I absolutely loved the Droid Razr Maxx as my first smartphone, it was amazing at the time! 
My current phone, the Google Pixel, I've had since the end of 2016, and I absolutely love it! Haven't had any major issues with it yet and still runs everything I need it to!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)

My grandparents' first phone:


Spoiler










Then came a collection of Nokia phones, iPhones, etc. All our phones are too much to count now.


----------



## Heysta (Jul 16, 2019)

1. iPhone 5




2. Samsung Core Prime




3. Motorola Z Droid Play




4. Motorola Z³




I've really enjoyed Motorola. So much better than either Samsung or Apple. The many high-quality modules is a very unique feature that Motorola pulls off very well.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Nokia 6086
Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro
iPhone 5s
Samsung Galaxy S8+


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 16, 2019)

iPhone 6s with a smashed screen

That's the only actual phone I've ever had lol. Before that I was using an iPhone 3, but it had no cell service and basically acted as an iPod.

Update: Finally got a new phone. But it's just an iPhone 7 lol


----------



## katalistik (Sep 2, 2019)

Nokia 6101 - I miss it ;( 
Samsung GT-I8262 
Samsung Galaxy J6


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2019)

My phone family got bigger today, my new Galaxy Note 10+ arrived 
Loving it so far!


----------



## KairanD (Nov 1, 2019)

My first cell phone was a Motorola V3. Then I switched to a Samsung Galaxy SII Lite, my first smartphone (and the performance was bad). Later I bought a Microsoft Lumia 640 DVT (Windows Phone was divine <3). After Windows Phone died, I was forced to buy an Asus Zenfone Max Shot 4GB / 64GB and I love it.


----------



## RazorTheFox (Nov 13, 2019)

First phone i got was a iPhone 2G
2nd phone was a iPhone 5s
and a iPhone 6s plus
and now a iPhone 8


----------



## cerulean_blues (Nov 13, 2019)

Rotary phone
Cordless handset
Generic flip track phone
 Off-brand blackbery trackphone
Htc desire 626
Moto g5 plus. 
The Motorola is awesome!


----------



## Tyno (Nov 13, 2019)

Why have an iPhone when you could have an entire (an)droid army!


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 13, 2019)

iPhone 4
iPhone 5s
iPhone 6
(May get an iPhone X soon-ish, but I'm not sure.)


----------



## Tenné (Nov 13, 2019)

cerulean_blues said:


> Rotary phone


Please tell me that this is true. I want it to be so bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 13, 2019)

I owned a motorola up until a few years ago, when the price of 'smart phones' became less than the price of a phone with buttons. 

Now I have a Pixi.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 14, 2019)

Yellow, attached to the wall, corded handset, rotary dial. . .

. . . Something from Motorola.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

Samsung, don't know the name, I only knew it sucked a lot of ass 
A smart phone, zing Ling 
A Nokia 
And now a Sony xperia l4


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2019)

Ages 11 - current


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Jan 6, 2020)

LG AX275
Gravity 2
LG G2x
Galaxy S3
BlackBerry Pearl 3G
BlackBerry Curve 3G
Sony Xperia
iPhone 5
iPhone 6
BlackBerry Bold 9900
BlackBerry Z10(I fucking loved this phone!)
And now...
iPhone 8+


----------



## creamyfox (Jan 6, 2020)

I had an old and pink colored Samsung in 2009 i dont know its model
and then
Samsung S3 mini
iPhone 5s


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

Redlinelies said:


> So for a long time now I've been thinking on and off about what kind of phone I should look into getting next, and if anyone would ask me the current phone market is honestly boring as hell and there's nothing special looking for one today as they're all the mostly the same(With a few exceptions).
> 
> That made me think back on some of my old phones I used to have, what made them so great, or what made them less great. I thought it would be fun to share and list* your phones, *oldest to newest and see what we all have been rockin' over the years.
> 
> ...


Phone #1: Kyocera Hydro

Phone #2: Samsung Galaxy s2

Phone #3: Old ZTE free phone (still have it)

Phone #4: Samsung Note 4 (current phone, love that thing)


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2020)

Ma' Tahsarr said:


> Phone #4: Samsung Note 4 (current phone, love that thing)



I think it is pretty sad that I am sitting here, wondering what you can even do with a Note 4 at this point.
That phone isn't even *that* old, it was released in September of 2014.

It is really sad that these phones are basically built to be replaceable. Mainly through a lack of support...

By contrast, the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus were also released in September 2014. They received their final software update in September 2019 (and one final FINAL update in December 2019). So up until then you could basically use your phone just like any new iPhone, except for some hardware dependant features.
I don't like iPhones but stuff like this is why I understand that most people still buy them.


----------



## NathanBitTheMoon (Mar 8, 2020)

Oppo R9S
Samsung Galaxy S5
Some Telstra ZTE Phone
Nokia Windows 10 phone
iPhone 4
iPhone SE
Samsung Galaxy S8


----------



## Mambi (Mar 8, 2020)

Everyone's gonna laugh, but *by choice* here are my phones in order:

-Samsung SGH-A997M flip-phone. 
-That's it, still carry it to this day. 

Love the feel, small size, nothing to hack, hardware focused on phone calling ability so it makes good calls, has text...it's all I needed so no reason in my life to change up. <giggle>


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Oldest: Pac-Bell wall mounted rotary phone from 1954.

Current: 2004 Moto Razr flip phone.


----------



## StarJump (Jun 20, 2022)

well my oldest was a red razor flip phone and now for current a iphone 12 pro max :3


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 20, 2022)

*looks 3 years back at my previous post*
Still have my Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime...


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 20, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> *looks 3 years back at my previous post*
> Still have my Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime...


aww that's pretty nice friend!
it's a real amazing achievement to keep a phone that long :3
I can barely keep up at THAT rhythm friend! lol

myself I don't remember them all

all I can remember is that firstly I had toy plegable phones
like the ones which played this song:
/ 



(finding out what the blurbrlubu they said and which song was being played on was one of the greatest moments ever uwu)

-then finally I had a small phone on which I could "compose" music in, was a movistar one... but I don't know the brand
/the blackberry (which was actually red :V) one wasn't mine but my dad's but I liked to play with it
/the home phones which were like potatoes growing out the dirt ones, and wall specific ones were also there

.....time skip.....
then I completely recall these ones:
*-*Android tablets (those were great, but later they had battery problems and... some broke up on the window)
*-*Bmobile, my beloved silver phone (which got battery problems) which I had along the:
_*-*Motorola, the black phone.... R-I-P... I miss it _(I had both When I joined pvp a year ago :3
then I got a new
*-*motorola which I've been using since preeetty recently but also got battery problems so... I have to use forcedly a:  /until these problems are solved out ^^º
-ZTE one, with a bad camera, but it's way bigger than any of the other ones which is cool! hehe (I can see discord now bigger! owo)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 21, 2022)

I have had 4. 

2010 A shitty flip phone, can't remember the brand. The battery pack didn't wanna stay in and fell into an unreachable place in an apartment I used to live in. They didn't make those anymore so I was forced to upgrade.

 2012 A nokia that you had to slide up in order to use it. 

2014 A moto g3 and 

2021 A moto something or other that's a newer model. The g3 was deteriorating and just lasted long enough to get me this one.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 21, 2022)

...
...
....
app i still have all of them
but
will takw a bit to get them in one place


----------



## JozeffTech (Jun 21, 2022)

I have only one phone, my first one, it is Samsung Galaxy Young 2, but I really want to shift to something older, like Nokia Xpress 5300. I have a strong disgust to modern phones as they are huge and have way too much of unnecessary stuff. Like, I need the phone for calls, SMS and music, I don't want a dozen of useless programs.


----------



## Shyy (Jun 21, 2022)

*slides LG flip lite into pocket, tries to look innocent* (picture a flip phone about the size of an extra large chimkin egg, only, not even 1/2 as thick)


----------



## Rimna (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice Try, FBI

I don't remember all the models I've had by heart, but I remember the brands:

Siemens > Nokia > Huawei > Xiaomi and I'm going to stop getting chinese phones from now on. Maybe back to Nokia again.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 16, 2022)

1. phone
2. phone
3. phone


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 17, 2022)

My phones and how they broke
1. samsung gt-i5510m

2. Samsung galaxy s3 (sudden death mother board syndrome victim 

3. Samsung Galaxy mega 6.3 (wrecked charge port)

4. Samsung galaxy grand prime (weak battery and loose charge port)

5. Samsung galaxy s7 (still fine but horrible screen burn)

6/current. Samsung galaxy s21 ultra


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2022)

First phone in 7th grade.







My current and favorite phone.


----------

